# Bug's Karma Collar (plus some play and a little bit of long-suffering Kylie)



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Some of these are just very bad, but it's nice to see her play so they're going here. 

The really, really, good, best ever picture of Bug will be the last.


















































































One more post.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie sat. Bug barked at her. Kylie kept sitting - and side-eying. 

And then there is this:










Which. Really could have been the only picture I posted, except it gives the impression she's capable of being serious and, lol, no.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ooooooo love it! So shiny.



CptJack said:


> Kylie sat. Bug barked at her. Kylie kept sitting - and side-eying.
> .


I couldn't help but laugh at this! These dogs are not the same.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Ooooooo love it! So shiny.
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh at this! These dogs are not the same.


I laughed when it was happening - and often do. Kylie does love Bug, she really does, but Kylie does NOT want to play with her all the time and Bug just Does. Not. Get. It. So Kylie... tolerates and side-eyes and sighs heavily and, sometimes, even pretends to sleep. And it all becomes funnier when you realize Kylie isn't even three and Bug is EIGHT.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Those last two are great. The first for making me laugh, the second for it's beautiful composition!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Keechak said:


> Those last two are great. The first for making me laugh, the second for it's beautiful composition!


Thanks! That last picture really, really makes me happy. Doesn't capture her actual personality at all - that's all the one above it- but I'm STILL keeping it forever.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I like the collar... and really love the last picture <3 <3


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Laughed so hard, Kylie is SO expressive and Bug looks like so much fun. Pretty collar too!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Love the pics and LOVE the collar! Karma rocks.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bug IS a lot of fun. Totally a cut up and clown and bless my serious dogs for putting up with her crap. Particularly Kylie.

Karma is great, and Amy is amazing. I have real plans for more of those collars. 2, maybe 3, maybe 10. Who knows but I REALLY like them. I need to get some saddle soap and leather conditioner.


----------



## ChelseaOliver (Nov 5, 2014)

These are wonderful! I wanna squeeze Bug and run around in circles with her. Not sure why but those two things come to mind.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChelseaOliver said:


> These are wonderful! I wanna squeeze Bug and run around in circles with her. Not sure why but those two things come to mind.


Because she'd totally do and LOVE that.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh and it fits Molly too:



















They might just have to share a little. This means Molly's collar fits Bug. This is handy.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Molly looks good in that fuchsia color.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Molly looks good in that fuchsia color.


Yeah, I really like that on her. Good contrast.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Very nice collar. Bug is awesome!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww, yay for Bug pics! Very pretty collar.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys. She's a pretty freaking awesome girl. No matter what Kylie thinks, sometimes.


----------

